# Tris!!!!!!!



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Okay, so we stopped in this little pet store on our way home) gete pet store is about an hour away from us, so we never ever go there. Well, I asked the lady if they had any fancy mice, or just feeder albinos. Now, this is the kind of pet store that breeds their own feeders, and will take animals that you don't want. (I gave them some rats once. I was overcrowded.) So, she said that they usually only have albinos, unless someone brings dome in. Then, she says, "You know what, I think someone actually just brought a bunch." So, she brings out this huge tank, and guess what they're full of? FEMALE tri colors. Sure, one or two males. And they were only two bucks each. I'm so excited  ! I only got two girls. I should've got more. They all looked healthy. I believe most of them were chocolate and black tris with dark ruby eyes. There was one I didn't get(but should have) She looked like a chocolate and beige tri. I this there was a quad color too. I'm not sure if I got it. I'll get pictures soon.

Since there were a few bucks, both does are possibly pregnant. If they aren't, can I breed them to my splash buck and get more tris?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a lucky find.Yes you can breed them to the splashed bucks.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd assume the does are pregnant and give them extra protein.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, the one girl turned out to be a boy :roll: He hid on me, lol. In my defense, it was the first miss sex I've made since I started breeding, lol. It doesn't matter much, now I can just breed the two tris. This should produce all tris right? I think they could also have some albinos, since there were a bunch of albinos in the tank.

So, I did get the quad girl  She has the white and black, then two shades of brown(Beige and a mock chocolate kinda color) and ruby eyes. It looked like she had recently weaned off a litter when I got her, and it looked like there were a lot of babies around 6-8 weeks, so I'm assuming some were hers. I plan on keeping any girls from the litter. The girl is really friendly


----------

